# A few questions.....



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello  

I just have a few questions regarding egg share as DH and i are considering it at Care Notts but i'm concerned about a few things...

Firstly it says no history of Ovarian disease not really sure whats meant by this... I was told i had pelvic inflamatory disease a couple of years ago and had antibiotics several times which never made a difference so i dont think it was PID...  Will this affect my chances of Egg share?

Also my family is not close at all... I know my mother has never had any illnesses that would be hereditary no history of cancer/thyroid/diabetes but i dont know about my Grandma because her and my mother haven't spoken for a very long time.  Also my mother doesn't know anything about my fathers family history because sadly i was concieved after rape and she didn't know her attacker and he was never caught either.

Finally my weight i know is an issue.... but i can get that down and i know if i was paying for my tx then my BMI wouldnt pose too much of an issue but with Egg share i am sure i read it had to be below 30 can anyone confirm this?  

Thank you for any help you can give its much appreciated

Good luck to all of you wherever you are in your tx  

Bekie


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi
I'm not sure about your first couple of questions as i'm only looking into egg sharing too. I'm probably going to Nottingham Nurture for my treatment as they take people with PCOS (which i have). They also require a persons BMI to be below 35 which is better than most of the other clinics that i contacted. I spoke to Nottingham Care and they wouldnt take me due to the PCOS so its probably worth you ringing round. Hope that helps
Clairexx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Claire that helps quite a bit actually.  I am also looking at Nuture and think i will book to go on the patient info evening soon too just so i can hopefully ask my Q's

Thank you xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

i know that there is one at nurture this sundayx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi bekie, welcome to the board hun. 

I dont know the answer to the first few questions hun, but the BMI at my clinic (lister) has to be under 30, and I think thats the same for most. 

I wish I could answer more questions for you, sorry. 

Good luck, and hope to chat to you soon. 

xxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for helping as i said i still have a lot to find out so any info i can get from you wonderful ladies is so much appreciated.  I was sure i had seen about BMI being under 30 somewhere and really appreciate you confirming it and its not me gone a bit   as usual   Normally i find i've dreamt it    Lol

Thanks again


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bekie I didnt know anything about my father and his side of the family either but it didnt matter for me hun. Phone Bev or any of the Egg share team and just have a word they are really nice and always help.

Luv sally x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've PM'd you Bekie hun


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you so much for all of your advice    It so confusing sometimes   You never are sure, thank god for FF


----------

